# 1st scan to early?



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi looking for some advice
Have just got the date for my 1st scan mon 15th sept (ET 15th aug) which will make me 6+2days can a HB be detected this early I thought it was from 7 weeks onward a bit worried.Shem xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It all depends on whether your dates are exactly right, the scanning machine, and the position that your baby is in.  They may be able to see a heartbeat, but don't worry if they can't, it doesn't mean that anything is wrong,

All the best!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for your replyThe clinic had said they scan at 3 weeks after BFP so I wondered why this date was a  few days early and was a bit concerned but you have put my mind at ease.
Thanks again Shem


----------

